# partage de fichier  en réseau



## Mathias170390 (12 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je poste car je ne trouve pas (ou ne comprend pas forcément les réponses proposées), voilà mon soucis, j'ai chez moi une livebox 2 reliée en RJ45 à un PC (qui contient des fichiers que je voudrai pouvoir récupérer sans avoir à me déplacer brancher un DDE etc...) et mon MBP, et je voudrai savoir comment partager via le réseau les fichiers du PC vers mon mbp..

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Août 2013)

En étant chez toi ou en étant ailleurs ?


----------



## Mathias170390 (13 Août 2013)

En étant chez moi, je veux simplement (est-ce si simple en fin de compte??) pouvoir échanger des fichiers entre le PC win7 et mon mbp sans avoir a chaque fois a aller mettre mon DD sur le Pc, récupérer, revenir sur le Mac etc..


----------



## RobertoP (13 Août 2013)

Deux solutions

Soit tu prends un disque Dur réseau soit tu crées un dossier DropBox (ou autre GoogleDrive, SkyDrive, Copy, Box etc...) sur les deux ordinateurs.

Ainsi tu y a accès autant à a maison qu'à l'extérieur.


----------



## Mathias170390 (13 Août 2013)

Il n'y a pas moyen de passer juste avec le réseau local?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------

Parce que je sais que sur win et sur Mac OSX il y a des fonctions de partage de fichiers, mais peuvent-elles communiquer entre-elle?


----------



## Mathias170390 (13 Août 2013)

Bon j'ai la moitié de ma réponse, puisque je peux accéder à mon mac depuis le PC, mais pas l'inverse, sur le MBP, il me dit "l'accès à votre compte sur le serveur "couloir-PC" a été refusé", comment je peux faire?


(425 vues et 4 réponses? mon problème serait-il plus compliqué que ce que je pensais??)


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Août 2013)

Activer le partage de fichiers sur le PC
Sur le Mac, ouvrir dans la barre des menus du Finder, "Aller" et choisir "Se connecter au serveur";
ensuite, entrer smb://ADRESSEIPLOCALEDUPC

Se connecter avec le login et le mot de passe du compte admin du PC.

Normalement, les disques deviennent visibles et peuvent être montés sur le bureau du Mac.

smb = samba, c'est le protocole de communication pour l'échange de fichiers dans le monde PC. Sur Mac, c'est AFP.

Et voilà !


----------



## Mathias170390 (13 Août 2013)

il doit y avoir quelque chose que je fais mal... j'ai activé sur windows le partage de fichier, j'ai rentré l'adresse IP du PC comme tu me l'a indiqué, lorsque je rentre mes identifiants (en fait juste le login puisque ce pc n'a pas de mot de passe), il me dit que l'accès à été refusé...


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Août 2013)

Là, le problème est au niveau du PC. Il faut voir pour quel(s) utilisateur(s) le partage est activé, ou bien faire un clic droit sur l'icône du dossier à partager et activer manuellement le partage.
Quelque chose comme ça. 

Si un spécialiste PC peut intervenir ici, ce serait sympa !

JLM


----------



## Mathias170390 (13 Août 2013)

Sur le Pc il n'y a qu'une session, et j'ai l'impression d'avoir activé le partage du fichier qui m'intéresse, mais c'est quand même vachement compliqué XD


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Août 2013)

Le problème est uniquement du côté PC, le Mac n'a pas, en fait, à être configuré pour utiliser le protocole samba (ce n'est pas un disque dur).

Voilà un exemple de procédure sous Windows:

http://www.cours-informatique-gratuit.fr/facile/materiel/7.partage-de-fichiers


----------



## edd72 (13 Août 2013)

Le protocole c'est SMB (Server Message Block). 
Samba est son implémentation dans le monde Linux/Unix par reverse-engineering.

Perso, je pense qu'il faut un mot de passe à ton user Windows (ou créer un autre user avec un mot de passe pour le partage).

Bon, sinon ce serait complétement absurde d'utiliser "GoogleDrive, SkyDrive, Copy, Box etc..." pour ton besoin.
(uploader les fichiers en ligne pour les downloader sur l'autre machine alors que les deux machines sont sr le même réseau à un débit 100 fois supérieur... aberrant)


----------



## jethro2009 (13 Août 2013)

Juste, bien vu ! 

En effet, je pense qu'il doit mettre un mot de passe à son user windows. 
Beaucoup de softs n'aiment pas les logins sans pass


----------



## Mathias170390 (13 Août 2013)

nikel, ça marche!!!! merci à tous!! =)


----------

